# Directory of worship for early 1700's Church of Scotland?



## Puritan Sailor (May 23, 2014)

I'm struggling to pin down a source. Was there a functional directory of worship in the Church of Scotland in the early 1700's? Was it still the Westminster directory? Or did the restoration bring a new directory with it? Just trying to get a picture of what a worship service was like back then.


----------



## MW (May 23, 2014)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I'm struggling to pin down a source. Was there a functional directory of worship in the Church of Scotland in the early 1700's? Was it still the Westminster directory? Or did the restoration bring a new directory with it? Just trying to get a picture of what a worship service was like back then.



Yes, the Westminster Directory.

Do you mean Restoration 1660, or Revolution 1690?

A primary source is John Anderson's Defence of the Presbyterians. A secondary source is C. G. M'Crie's Public Worship of Presbyterian Scotland. Both should be available at archive.

Edit: There is also Andrew Edgar's Old Church Life in Scotland, which contains a chapter on worship. Also at archive.


----------

